
There's Now a Certification to Tell If USA Milk Is from 100% Grass-Fed Cows - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-25/there-s-now-a-way-to-tell-if-milk-is-from-100-grass-fed-cows
======
mimixco
I've noticed this brand has a much longer shelf life (based on the use by date
they stamp) than any other milk I've ever seen. It must be a very clean
process over there at Organic Valley to keep the bacteria counts so low that
their milk lasts more than twice as long as regular brands.

